# wiring a superwinch used on a truck snowbear plow



## coachf23 (Mar 9, 2009)

hello,

i recently purchased a used snowbear truck plow from a gentleman with all the wiring in a bag, and when i went to hook up the wiring it was all spliced together or cut at different points. 

the wiring from the box where the control trigger plugs in has 4 wires coming out of it, 2 black and 2 red, how do i know which ones are for the plow, and which 2 go to the battery?

does anyone have any idea, or a diagram that would help me. the guy did not label them and i cannot get ahold of him.

any help would be greatly appreciated.

thanks,
coachf23


----------



## sday88 (Feb 20, 2007)

This has a wiring diagram in it. Hope it helps.

http://www.snowbear.com/siteassets/Link/manuals/2008-Plow-Eng.pdf

Although, I looked at it again, and it's different than mine. I think this is the "new" switch.

This one has my switch in it.

http://www.missgrizz.com/shared/pdf/manufacturers/98/tx75_snowplow_manual.pdf


----------



## coachf23 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you sday88, this should help me out alot.

This is a great site, and so far from what i have read, people are very helpful, and willing to offer their help or advice on issues.

thanks again,
coachf23


----------

